# 56 Gallon Column Build.



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I scored a Marineland 56 column and stand on Craigslist for $150 so I'm starting a new build (I know I haven't finished the last one). I liked the depth of the tank and I'm not a fan of long, skinny tanks. This tank has the same footprint as a standard 29 gallon but twice as tall. Since it is a tall tank, I plan on housing a small group of imitators when it is complete. The original owner used it as a reef tank and the back glass is already painted black. I drilled two 1/2" holes for intake and outtake and I'm just waiting on my order of bulkheads to come so I can finish the false bottom. 

I plan on have a prominent water feature with about 5" of water but have 2" of aquatic substrate to grow a few root feeding aquatics. I also want to have a waterfall emptying into water feature but I havent made up my mind on a rock waterfall or a wood dripwall, any suggestions?"


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok so I have quite a few pc fans lying around for previous system builds so i decided to clean a couple of them up. I chose some SilverStone 92mm fans. They are designed to fit the same mounting holes as an 80mm and they are super quiet and move a good amount of air. I rigged up some egg crate and fiberglass window screen and came up with this...


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Subscribed!! 

I'm actually in the middle of a build with the exact same size tank. I just wish the bottom glass was not tempered. I had to drill the back glass but my design will work fine other than having bulky bulkheads sticking out the back rather than hidden in the stand underneath.


Can't wait to see more progress


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

titansfever83 said:


> Subscribed!!
> 
> I'm actually in the middle of a build with the exact same size tank. I just wish the bottom glass was not tempered. I had to drill the back glass but my design will work fine other than having bulky bulkheads sticking out the back rather than hidden in the stand underneath.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean. I wish I could have drilled the bottom as well. I will hide the bulkheads under the false bottom. I drilled them about a 1/2" to high but I think it will be ok.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I installed a "barbed" elbow to the bulkhead inside the tank so when the water gets to the top of the elbow, it works as an overflow. If the water is too deep for my taste then all I have to do is rotate the elbow to make the opening lower or just add a short piece of tubing if I want the water to be deeper.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That's whats up. I ordered a canister filter with an uv sterilizer. Its going to be over kill for the amount of water actually in the tank, but for the amount i paid for it, I had to get it.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Today I got my order in from Amazon. 
A set of 1/2" bulkheads, a 30" Coralife Aqueon HO T5 and a AquaTop CF-400UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer. The filter is freakishly huge and rated a 370 gallons per hour.The DVD is there just to show the size.









As for the build I got the sides siliconed, bulkheads installed and drip manifold installed. I have to wait until this weekend to get some hard scraping done because my driftwood order was not sent out when it was supposed to and I had to call customer service to get the problemcorrectef. Here are the pics...


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

You know I wish there were more people like you in this hobby. People who actually take filtration in their viv seriously and get what is needed. Its like pulling teeth with clients to get them to commit to a canister filter, even with builds as big as this. 

The UV will make your tank sparkle! Should look top notch.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

VivariumWorks said:


> You know I wish there were more people like you in this hobby. People who actually take filtration in their viv seriously and get what is needed. Its like pulling teeth with clients to get them to commit to a canister filter, even with builds as big as this.
> 
> The UV will make your tank sparkle! Should look top notch.


Thanks. I started out keeping planted aquariums and you have to take water quality very serious or else you'll have a bunch of dead plants and fish or pea soup. I understand that many people in this hobby do not want water features because they feel it's a hassle, but I prefer water features because it adds an extra dimension to the enclosure.


----------



## DrSalsa (Nov 4, 2007)

Subscribed too! I'm also in the process to building a 40g column tank (18*18*36) at the mo. 

Also coming from the aquarium hobby, I've used external filters in some of my frog tanks before, they work a treat in keeping the water sweet; though in the one I'm building now i think I'll keep it internal but with the pump accesible from the top, as I wont have much space around the tank. If I had the space around the tank, would defo invest in an external filter!

Looking forwards to see what other choices you make!

Cheers for sharing!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

DrSalsa said:


> Subscribed too! I'm also in the process to building a 40g column tank (18*18*36) at the mo.
> 
> Also coming from the aquarium hobby, I've used external filters in some of my frog tanks before, they work a treat in keeping the water sweet; though in the one I'm building now i think I'll keep it internal but with the pump accesible from the top, as I wont have much space around the tank. If I had the space around the tank, would defo invest in an external filter!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Salsa. I love column tanks. Here's a quick update before work. I had to re-work my false bottoms a bit but here's the larger one installed







.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Got my driftwood today. 12 pieces all 12" or more for $30 including shipping.


















I believe that they also sent me another 6 pieces by accident because they said they had lost my order.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a lil update: 
I decided to replace the Gs with pond spray foam because I know I'm going to be lazy when it's time to cover it with wood glue and peat. Most of the background is done but I ran out foam and I have to add the air lines. I'm going to try to use an air pump for air circulation. I also forgot to mention that the background will be a drip wall. 

The white spots are foam cups. I didn't feel like buying plastic planters so I'm trying these out.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking cool, can't wait to see it finished. And I know you said you were planning on putting imi's in there, but some E. anthonyi would love it as well...and I just happen to have plenty at the moment
Anyway, keep the updates coming...if you need any plants let me know, I have plenty of extras.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Looking cool, can't wait to see it finished. And I know you said you were planning on putting imi's in there, but some E. anthonyi would love it as well...and I just happen to have plenty at the moment
> Anyway, keep the updates coming...if you need any plants let me know, I have plenty of extras.


Aww man and you are not that far from either I stay in Snellvlle. I will most definitely be in contact with you. I want to have this thing up and running by the end of the month


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Decided to test out the lights today. It doesn't seem bright enough so I'm debating on getting an Led fixture too. Also carved the background up and I really like the look of it. Has anyone used the black foam uncovered? Does plants grow on it well?








I'm in the process of looking for a rental home so I probably won't be doing anything major to it until I move. My wife also informed me that I have to do a larger build once we move so of course I was grinning ear to ear. I'm thinking about getting a larger column tank and doing a peninsula, and I still have to finish the rockwall Zoomed.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont think I would leave the background uncovered....it just wouldnt look right...

So cool that you get to go bigger on your next build! Must be getting really excited!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

bratyboy2 said:


> I dont think I would leave the background uncovered....it just wouldnt look right...
> 
> So cool that you get to go bigger on your next build! Must be getting really excited!


Yea you are right it wouldn't look right unless it's a mud slide  I actually thinks my wife wants it to be a fish tank, she has been talking about black mollies for a couple of years now.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It's coming together nicely man! Yeah, leaving it uncovered looks kinda weird. I know some people say it looks like stone or something, don't really agree with that. I think the best looking covering is like 75% peat with 25% coco, looks way better than straight coco. I've got plenty of milled peat if you need some...free. And let me know about plants, I can get some stuff rooted for you.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ew black millies! They are the plauge


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> It's coming together nicely man! Yeah, leaving it uncovered looks kinda weird. I know some people say it looks like stone or something, don't really agree with that. I think the best looking covering is like 75% peat with 25% coco, looks way better than straight coco. I've got plenty of milled peat if you need some...free. And let me know about plants, I can get some stuff rooted for you.


Thanks Field, definitely need some of that substrate. What plants do you have and suggest? Broms are a given but what else?

Haha yea mollies are the black plague lol.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Today I got bored and starting adding Titebond III and peat to the bg. I didn't go all the way to the edges of the foam because I decided to add foam to the sides of the tank for more plant and frog hang out space.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

A quick update









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are going to be some great places for broms


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

bratyboy2 said:


> Those are going to be some great places for broms


Thanks. That's what I was going for. I also dug some holes in the foam on the sides for more planting areas. I'm planning on getting groups of broms and planting them in clusters.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like a plan....did you put drainage holes in the holes?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't drilled any drainage holes yet, I'm waiting on the glue to dry completely.

I'm also going to try circulating air using an aquarium air pump. I've embedded four air hoses in the right side wall. I don't think I'll have any humidity issues especially with the dripwall and large pond area. This build will eventually house a group of Luecs. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats a great idea using an air pump! Thats the idea I needed! Thanks! Have you used this method before?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I wanted to try it in my rockwall build but I forgot so this is going to be my first attempt. Im just not a fan of having a fan just sitting in the tank plus I believe this method (if it doesn't kill the humidity) would require a lot less maintence. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks awesome bud! Way easier to see than on my tiny cellphone screen haha. Next Saturday should be straight for plants...then this tank is gonna look sick.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Field,
What do you think of the air pump idea?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

bratyboy2 said:


> Field,
> What do you think of the air pump idea?


Sounds like a cool idea...think I've read about a few people doing it. Can't say for sure because I haven't done it myself.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think it would be a problem as the pump brings air only in and if your tank is sealed right out should keep it in


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I plan on sealing it pretty tight. I'm going to get a glass top custom made. I'm only going to have a 1" hole drilled for ventilation. I may even go with 1/2" hole

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smaller would be better in my opinion to keep highest humidity


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

At last the bg is completely finished. Hopefully this weekend I can hook up with my supplier for some nice plants and microfauna. Unfortunately since my front glass is scratched up this is going in my bedroom instead of the living room per my wife's orders. On the flip side in supposed to be picking up a 100 gallon tank and stand for $150, man i love craigslist. Any suggestions for the new build?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Do it penisula style


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

bratyboy2 said:


> Do it penisula style


I was thinking about that.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Upgraded my lighting today. I purchased a Marineland Single Bright Led. It's really not strong enough to grow plants itself but it does add a bit of crisp white light to the tank. Plus when it's on by itself it monsignor looks like dusk. It has blue leds too but they are not wired to their own switch but I knew this prior to buying it so I'll have to find another solution for night time viewing. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got some plants in the mail today. Over 30 plants to cram into my feeble 10 gallon grow out tank. Thanks alot man all of them look NICE!!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

*Update*
This weekend I ordered some broms from Tropical Plants dot com and got them in the mail today. After cleaning them up I mounted them in the tank. I should have this build up and running this weekend....can't wait!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

A better pic
Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Field

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally planted and running. Sorry for the bad cell phone pic.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Update.... Moved a few plants around, added some black sand to the pond and adjusted the drip wall. Still no inhabitants and I need some feedback and suggestions.


----------

